# Retail Help Wanted (Kayaking, Climbing, Telemark Ski Shop)



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpine Quest Sports in Edwards, CO is looking for a salesperson to work in their retail store this coming winter. AQS is central CO's largest kayaking, climbing & telemark ski shop. This is a full-time position and can a be year-around job for the right person. Job can start right away or in the fall.
Prior retail experience a plus, personality more important.
Mounting, tuning experience great.
Fun work environment.
Flexible schedule
Pay: DOE

Send resume to:
[email protected] Attn: Job applicant
or stop by anytime.

-Sean Glackin


----------

